# Help with CWM Recovery



## Anovative

I've search all over for a web to get CWM Recovery on my SCH-I800 without any luck, sorry if I messed an obvious answer somewhere. I cannot find the correct files to use with Heimdall or Odin. Are these methods obsolete? Or I'd prefer to get CWM Recovery installed and just use that to flash ROMs. I haven't been upgraded to the 2.3.x android version yet. I'm still on 2.2 build # SCH-I800.DJ11. I am rooted already. VZW (CDMA)

Any input appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## nicklovell23

1. Download ICS Rom and Gapps onto sd card.

2. Download recovery 5.0.2.7 from here.
*http://k.22aaf3.com/...ery-5.0.2.7.tar*

3. Unzip it (recovery 5.0.2.7)...

4. Install heimdall. (I prefer version 1.1.1)
*http://www.glassechi...ducts/heimdall/*

4. Enter Download mode (Power + Vol. Down) and Install the 5.0.2.7 Kernel(zimage) and 5.0.2.7 Recovery through heimdall.

5. Upon reboot, enter recovery by holding down Vol. Up.

6. In recovery, Wipe device, then Install ICS Rom and Gapps zips...
Note: You might have to "mount /system" when installing gapps. You can check that in the "mounts and storage".

7. choose "reboot system now" in recovery.


----------



## Anovative

Is the SGT-Bootloader-Patch-v1.00.apk for GSM or will I need to use that app to do something before or after flashing with heimdall?


----------



## nicklovell23

Anovative said:


> Is the SGT-Bootloader-Patch-v1.00.apk for GSM or will I need to use that app to do something before or after flashing with heimdall?


 Not sure what your talkin about no sgt bootloader is in these links.


----------



## Anovative

It was in the recovery zip. I wouldn't think I'd need it.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruthlessbeatle

i just used the bootstrapper app in the market. i did it manually the first time and ran into some salf made problems.and just bought the app...it worked great


----------



## Stuntm4nM1k3

nicklovell23 said:


> 1. Download ICS Rom and Gapps onto sd card.
> 
> 2. Download recovery 5.0.2.7 from here.
> *http://k.22aaf3.com/...ery-5.0.2.7.tar*
> 
> 3. Unzip it (recovery 5.0.2.7)...
> 
> 4. Install heimdall. (I prefer version 1.1.1)
> *http://www.glassechi...ducts/heimdall/*
> 
> 4. Enter Download mode (Power + Vol. Down) and Install the 5.0.2.7 Kernel(zimage) and 5.0.2.7 Recovery through heimdall.
> 
> 5. Upon reboot, enter recovery by holding down Vol. Up.
> 
> 6. In recovery, Wipe device, then Install ICS Rom and Gapps zips...
> Note: You might have to "mount /system" when installing gapps. You can check that in the "mounts and storage".
> 
> 7. choose "reboot system now" in recovery.


Would these be the same files for the T-mobile Galazy Tab 7 (SGH-T849)?


----------



## Anovative

I'm pretty sure not. This will have the verizon(CDMA) radio and kernel. You need GSM, I'd try Overcome ROM's. I think you can flash them via heimdall or odin and that should give you CWM Recovery. I'm CDMA so I'm not sure about the Overcome series, but check it out and hopefully that helps.


----------



## ninjasarefun

Anovative said:


> I'm pretty sure not. This will have the verizon(CDMA) radio and kernel. You need GSM, I'd try Overcome ROM's. I think you can flash them via heimdall or odin and that should give you CWM Recovery. I'm CDMA so I'm not sure about the Overcome series, but check it out and hopefully that helps.


I'm having the same problem getting CWM Recovery on my Tab. Did this process work for you?


----------



## Anovative

ninjasarefun said:


> I'm having the same problem getting CWM Recovery on my Tab. Did this process work for you?


I used heimdall to flash Galaxy Cubed 3. Then I used heimdall to flash the above listed recovery / kernel(zimage) files. You need the newest 5.0.2.7 CWM Recovery if you're planning on flashing ICS ROM's. Older recovery versions can't handle the assert scripts in ICS.

Hope this helps you out!


----------



## ninjasarefun

Anovative said:


> I used heimdall to flash Galaxy Cubed 3. Then I used heimdall to flash the above listed recovery / kernel(zimage) files. You need the newest 5.0.2.7 CWM Recovery if you're planning on flashing ICS ROM's. Older recovery versions can't handle the assert scripts in ICS.
> 
> Hope this helps you out!


It did, thanks! I was able to get CWM Recovery and ICS on my tab without bricking it. I think I may write up a nice detailed tutorial or youtube video explaining everything since its such an old device and has multiple ways of rooting etc... (that are no longer working if upgraded to gingerbread).

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## kgbrown247

nicklovell23 said:


> 1. Download ICS Rom and Gapps onto sd card.


build 23 i assume?


----------



## matte242

I used this, and it worked like a charm.....wasted about 3 hours trying to do it on a pc fighting with the drivers. Wish I would have just started out with this. Thanks Nick for the help!!!


----------



## Justin Buser

nicklovell23 said:


> 2. Download recovery 5.0.2.7 from here.
> *http://k.22aaf3.com/...ery-5.0.2.7.tar*


I uploaded a Heimdall Packaged version of this if anyone would prefer it, available here: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1YY7JYuKx_ORzRFakhtQ09jQzg


----------



## stackz07

matte242 said:


> I used this, and it worked like a charm.....wasted about 3 hours trying to do it on a pc fighting with the drivers. Wish I would have just started out with this. Thanks Nick for the help!!!


did you just get "Failed to detect compatible download-mode device." error while trying to work out the driver issue with heimdall?


----------



## infinitybiff

Thanks for the input guys. I've tried this and wen to cubev3 then flashed the provided kernel/recovery. When I got to flash aokp build 40 it starts to install then bootloops and never does anything else. My understanding is that the first reboot is expected but the ones after that are not. Any thoughts?


----------



## Anovative

After flashing AOKP did you wipe before booting the first time? If not try wiping, reinstalling, and wiping before the first boot. Hope this helps.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jgibbs99

directions for dummies (pics included) http://theunlockr.com/2012/05/11/how-to-root-and-flash-the-clockworkmod-recovery-on-the-verizon-galaxy-tab-running-android-2-3-5/


----------

